# Suche Externe Firma für Artikelverwaltung in E-Plan P8



## örle (25 Juni 2009)

Die Firma für die ich Arbeite will das Erstellen der Artikel in der Artikelverwaltung an eine Externe Firma vergeben.

Wir hätten am liebsten, eine Fertige Liste, mit den von uns Gebräuchlichen Artikeln, die schon Perfekt angelegt ist (mit Bescheibung der Artikel, kompletten Montagedaten, Technischen Daten mit externen Dokumenten, fertigen Funktionsschablonen, Einzeldaten, usw.)

Kennt irgendjemand, eine Firma die so einen Service anbietet, oder wo ich zumindest mit suchen anfangen kann?


----------



## örle (25 Juni 2009)

OK ich bin auf einer internetseite fündig geworden. Antworten ist nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## Markus (25 Juni 2009)

wer bietet den sowas an?
würde ich auch interessieren...


----------



## örle (25 Juni 2009)

Ich habe den Auftrag auf die Internettseite http://www.interlance.de/ gestellt. Daraufhin haben bissher seit heute Morgen um 9:00 ca. ein Duzend Ingeneur Büros u.ä. angerufen. Das ist viel mehr als wir eigentlich haben wollten.

Ich sollte eigendlich nur einen Weg finden, um an solche Firmen zu kommen. Die Bewerbungen laufen komplett über meine Cheffin. Daher kann ich auch nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Markus (25 Juni 2009)

deine erste version war da wesentlich aufschlussreicher, warum du die nützliche info aus dem jetzigen post entfernt hast ist mir zwar unschlüssig, aber dennoch danke...


----------

